# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  آزمون های سه روز یکبار

## Shims

بچه ها میدونید کی آزمونای کانون شروع میشن؟ از اونا که زرد ۱۲ کنکور می‌دیم ؟ پارسال از ۱ خرداد بود سال قبلش از ۳۱خرداد قبلشم از ۲۵ ازدیبهشت 😞 فکر می‌کردم یه تاریخ مشخصه که برنامه بنویسم واسش 
شما میدونید کیه؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

تاریخ تمام آزمونا جامع ها
تعاونی سنجش جامع ۱۶اردیبهشت_۳۰اردیبهشت_۲۷خر  داد
قلمچی وگاج جامع۲۰خرداد_۲۷خرداد_۳تیر
گزینه دو جامع:۲۰خرداد_۲۴خرداد_۲۷خرد  د_۳۱خرداد_۳تیر
کنکورسراسری تجربی ۱۰تیر(:

----------


## hls141516

> تاریخ تمام آزمونا جامع هاتعاونی سنجش جامع ۱۶اردیبهشت_۳۰اردیبهشت_۲۷خر  دادقلمچی وگاج جامع۲۰خرداد_۲۷خرداد_۳تیرگز  ینه دو جامع:۲۰خرداد_۲۴خرداد_۲۷خرد  د_۳۱خرداد_۳تیرکنکورسراسری تجربی ۱۰تیر(:


11 تیر؟!

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> 11 تیر؟!


نه ۱۰تیردومین جمعه تابستونی قرن نو...
کنکورتجربی
.
۷۸روز
۱۱هفته
۱۸۳۶ساعت
(ازرگ گردن نزدیک تر(:

----------


## Reza taju

> نه ۱۰تیردومین جمعه تابستونی قرن نو...
> کنکورتجربی
> .
> ۷۸روز
> ۱۱هفته
> ۱۸۳۶ساعت
> (ازرگ گردن نزدیک تر(:


جه زود داره میگذره لامصب. 11 هفته فقط!!!!
استرس گرفتم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> جه زود داره میگذره لامصب. 11 هفته فقط!!!!
> استرس گرفتم


 :Yahoo (1):  
بالاخره بازمیشه این در صب میشه این شب...~

----------


## hls141516

> نه ۱۰تیردومین جمعه تابستونی قرن نو...
> کنکورتجربی
> .
> ۷۸روز
> ۱۱هفته
> ۱۸۳۶ساعت
> (ازرگ گردن نزدیک تر(:


اره اشتباه شد
تو ذهنم تا الان این بود که میشه یازدهم

----------


## shansy

> جه زود داره میگذره لامصب. 11 هفته فقط!!!!
> استرس گرفتم


اره دقیقا این مدت باقی مونده خیلی داره سریع میگذره: (

----------

